

Corning and the MythBusters Guys - stevewilhelm
http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/corning-and-mythbusters-guys-show-you-how-get-millions-views-10-minute-pre-roll-162056

======
sfslim
These videos are really good, despite being ads. Like a Mythbusters minisode.

